# 2016 LS accelerator pedal "click"



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

By design. "Kickdown" detent like cars had in the 80's.


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

I noticed that on my 2017...what is that? Thought I broke it


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

It means like 90~ish% of throttle. Once your past the detent is WOT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

..Not that it's going to make your car run any faster, however I wouldn't press the pedal past that point, as there is a recall on the accelerator pedal that can end up breaking something inside, when pressing it too hard.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ProDigit said:


> ..Not that it's going to make your car run any faster, however I wouldn't press the pedal past that point, as there is a recall on the accelerator pedal that can end up breaking something inside, when pressing it too hard.


Recall is gen 1, which does not have this detent in the pedal. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

